# Puppy Hates Crate and Housetraining



## LuvMyBelvedere (Mar 4, 2013)

Ok so two concerns. 

1. Belvedere HATES his crate when he goes in there he starts whimpering. We only put him in there when we leave the house, bedtime or when we're busy around the house and cannot watch him (house training). But he cries and cries until he puts himself to sleep. He cries for about 20 minutes until he falls asleep at night I hate to hear him so sad but I have work in the morning. Please any suggestions??

2. We are currently in the process of potty training him to use the peepee pads right now until he gets one more shot and he can go outside. But he still uses the floor as a dropping zone. How long does it normally take to train a puppy to go where he is supposed to go as opposed to stop and squat wherever? Also I would really appreciate ANY and EVERY first hand experience guiding suggestions, he is my FIRST puppy he is 9 weeks old this week. I really want him trained to use the pads so he can spend less time in the crate.

HELP!!


----------



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

You want to get him used to thinking crate = positive space.

To do this, you can make the crate fun and interesting. Youtube search "crate games." 

Your puppy has an immune system. He will be fine without shots to go outside. In my opinion potty pads and newspaper only creates mixed information for a puppy. Also, you're teaching them it's okay to go in the house on THIS surface. It can be very hard to keep them from just peeing on anything on the floor that seems similar, afterwards.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I agree make the crate positive. Look up crate games and feed in the crate. Never take him out when he cries and don't sweet talk him either. Quite dogs get good attention.


----------



## LuvMyBelvedere (Mar 4, 2013)

CT Girl said:


> I agree make the crate positive. Look up crate games and feed in the crate. Never take him out when he cries and don't sweet talk him either. Quite dogs get good attention.


But he just cries and cries and gets louder and louder. I love in an apartment and I don't want him disturbing our neighbors but I did start crate training him yesterday with the crate games and it worked but he's so small and doesn't hold attention very long lol. But we're trying!


----------



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

Well the misconceptions about puppies is that they're easy. They're not easy (and it gets harder from here until they're about 2 years old) but what does help is consistency. Keep up the good work, and before you know it, this problem will be solved.


----------



## Searcher (Aug 7, 2009)

Put him in the crate for brief periods of time thru out the day. When he is quiet, treat him or play with him. Feed him in the crate. Do things that make it positive. Right now you are putting him in the crate only when negative (to him) things happen. 
If you get him while he is whining sometimes, you are intermittently reinforcing him & he will never stop whining. You need to reward him when he is quiet. If you wait it out now it will pay off in the long run. You will notice an increase in the behavior before it dies out while he figures out it doesn't work if you have been getting him while he is whining. 
If you want him to go outside when he is an adult, start taking him out now. Forget the pee pads. 
Go to Dog Star Daily - it has lots of great advice on training puppies. It is a steep learning curve to train a puppy. You will make mistakes but they are fixable.


----------



## Harrymummy (Aug 27, 2012)

Harry hated his crate when it was first introduced. It was terrible. The whining and whimpering. Being in an apartment too it's very tense as worry the neighbours would complain. Then we got into a routine when treats would be left inside. He be fed inside the crate. His toys would all be put inside. This was done for weeks until he finally concluded the crate is a nice place. Even after he got bigger and a new crate was introduced it took a few days to break him into the new crate

Stick with it. He is a very young pup so you have keep the routine. 

Also, he is led to his crate every night. Usually after the night walk, we walk through the front door straight to the crate. Dogs and routines are a must. This way he knows what to expect




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Harrymummy (Aug 27, 2012)

Also never go to a dog whimpering. He thinks its the way to get attention. Harry barks in the morning (he is a morning dog and mummy is more a night owl) Instead I make some noise. Brush my teeth. Walk around until the noise goes down. Then go to him. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

